# Dump Trailers & Equipment Trailers



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I used to have a 14K GVWR low profile 7'x14' dump trailer (bumper pull) - it was heavy and very wide (approx. 102"). I presently have a 10K gooseneck 7'x12' dump trailer (pretty much the same width). I don't like it any more than the 14K trailer. So I have it for sale (already sold the 2500 HD pickup that I used to pull it). I am looking at a 10K 6'x12' deckover dump trailer (bumper pull), primarily because it is so narrow (right at 6 feet wide). Also, I like the fact that you walk right up to the bed and don't have wheels/fenders in the way. I also have a 12K GVWR 8'x16' deckover (non-dump) trailer (also bumper pull) that I am having converted to a tilt trailer (hydraulic scissor) to make loading a 7500# CTL a bit easier. 

I know there has been a lot of discussion convering enclosed cargo trailers here on CT, but I did a search and could not find a discussion of dump and equipment trailers.

My point is that after a lot of buying, selling and trading trailers over the years I am to the point where I think deckover trailers suit my needs better than any other style. Yeah, they're higher off the ground but have the advantage of being able to be side loaded (equipment trailers) or narrow for tight spaces (in the case of deckover dumps). I have hauled 6 bundles (66 each, IIRK) of 7/16" OSB on the 12K deckover.

Before I go with the 10K 6'x12' deckover dump, what experiences do you have that might affect my choice?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

To me a 6x12 is justto small of a dump. 

Have been doing the trailer shuffle my self the past few years. Currently want to get a gooseneck 7x14 or larger deck over dump with fold down sides. Then I can use it as a flatbed equipment trailer as well as a dump trailer. 

Currently have a 8x18 14k deck over bumper pull. Also have a bumper pull dump that is to small 10k 6x12.

Here is what I am looking at getting to replace both my current trailers.
7x14









Even have been considdering a big 20k+
8x18


----------



## scrapecc (May 11, 2009)

What are you gonna haul? I have a 14 foot dump. Its a bumper pull. It works good. But seems a bit top heavy when I get a skid steer in it, compared to my tilt deck trailer. 

It works fine. But if it were any taller, I might not want it around.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

I just use a 14000# 22 ft Flatbed with walls i put in. Then put a big tire in the front with a chain attached and drag it out at the dump. If things go smooth Im faster then the other guy with dump trailers plenty of times, I can also use it to move vehicles, machinery(bobcat), and beams and such. And it only cost me 3k.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

scrapecc said:


> What are you gonna haul? I have a 14 foot dump. Its a bumper pull. It works good. But seems a bit top heavy when I get a skid steer in it, compared to my tilt deck trailer.
> 
> It works fine. But if it were any taller, I might not want it around.


 

I haul a 7500# CTL (Mustang MTL16) on the deckover trailer (the one being converted to a tilt) and a 6000# midi-ex (Yanmar B3) in the dump trailer. I failed to mention previously that my tow vehicle is a 1 ton van, so 10000# to 11000# is about my limit. I don't move either machine very often. But when I need to, I have to have a way to do it. I had a 2500 HD for the gooseneck but am one of those who consider a pickup practically worthless for anything but towing a gooseneck.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I like the deck over because you can actually dump off a pile of dirt where a low profile will not make much of a pile but instead spread a pile of dirt. The higher the hinge point the taller the pile. Trying to pile up any quantity of soil is a PITA with a low profile trailer.

My next dump trailer will be either be a deck over or a very tall profile 7X14 dump trailer. My plan is to have a 16' or 18' flatbed deck built so i can remove the dump bed and install the flatbed for different jobs. This would give me a tilt flatbed for hauling cars or carrying lumber and such without having the weak removable sides on the dump bed.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a couple 14ft PJ dump trailers. They have the factory installed steel side walls which brings them to about 14 yard capacity. Even with the side extensions off they are high off the ground.

Used to use the 20ft tilt bed with side walls on it which was very low to the ground. On jobs we were forced to toss the debris off by hand this trailer worked great. Since the second PJ was purchased the tilt bed is back to hauling only toys.

Know a guy who dumps were I dump who's got two 1 ton vans. One is a 6.0 Powerstroke the other is a 7.3 Powerstroke. Both had 4x4 installed out West for $14K a pop (the only way a van is usefull, IMO).

I run an F250, F350 DRW, and an Excursion to pull the trailers, all 4x4, all 7.3's. Both pick ups have shells on them.

Don't see very many deck over dump trailers hauled by pick ups at the dump. The few you see are big double dually axled trailers.


----------

